

Ask YC: Startup Capital. How much do you need? - getp

Me and two friends are planning to do a startup next summer in Amsterdam. At first we figured that we would all put in E10,000 (=$14,700). However, due to changed circumstances, we're now considering E6,000 (=$8760) p.p. Would this be enough to start with? As a side question: how much would a team need in SV?<p>NB Living expenses will amount to about E800 (=$1168) p.p./month. So E6,000 should keep us alive for at least half a year (given no other costs of course).
======
joeguilmette
If you like ramen you could probably live off $1200/mo in SV.

I do :)

